# انجاز سعودي كبير(تصنيع طياره سعوديه تصميم وتصنيع محلي ولا يكتشفها الرادار



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يونيو 2006)

الرياض-سانا: تمكن مهندسان سعوديان يعملان في مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية من تصميم وتصنيع طائرة استكشافية لا يرصدها الرادار ويتم التحكم بها عن بعد. وأفادت صحيفة عكاظ السعودية نقلاً عن المشرف على المشروع الدكتور "عمرو القطب" أن الطائرة المذكورة تم إطلاقها بنجاح وحلقت بسرعة 80 كلم في الساعة على ارتفاع 400 قدم مشيرة إلى أن الطيار الأرضي الذي يتحكم بالطائرة تمكن من إنزالها إلى الأرض بنجاح ووفقاً لما هو مخطط


----------



## مغرور (14 يونيو 2006)

تسلم والله على هالخبريه الله يوفقهم ان شاء الله وان شاء الله انها النواه لعمل متواصل وتحقيق افضل


----------



## kattab (14 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخي المهندس وليد 
والله يوفقهم ويضاهو المنتجات الأمريكية


----------



## مهندس مقيم (16 يونيو 2006)

بالخير ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق لما كل هو خير لنا جميعا


----------



## مهندس طيار (17 يونيو 2006)

الله يوفقهم ولا ييأسوا من الروتين العربي 
وان شاء الله تساندهم حكوماتهم 
يا رب نري قوة ابناء المسلمين علي حقيقتها لنريهم من هم العرب 
الذين حكموا العالم في الماضي


----------

